# Pet Rock festival



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Peter and i took the 3 Chihuahuas to the pet rock festival yesterday. it was so much fun. we met so many nice people and nice dogs. Ellie got so much attention. everyone wanted to pet her or hold her. i like when some people hold her cause i think its good for socialization. she seems to not mind at all. There was good live music, live demonstations like the border collies doing frizbie jumping, and contests for cutest face, best ears, most to look like owner, ect ... there were lots of vendors selling things, ect .... 

here's a few pics 

most of the time, Minnie and Toots were walking on the leash, but , it was nice to have the stroller 



like i said, Ellie Mae got so much attention 











Minnie and Toots got alittle bit of attention too 



They met lots of doggies 







and we even saw someone with a cat 



Frisbee jumping demo


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

a few more pics


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow it looks like you guys had so much fun!! Love the pictures!


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

OH my Lord that little pink Mini Cooper is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Loving the photos I was looking forward to seeing them. Your stroller is great, I'm going to get one for when we go to shows as it's nice to know they are safe from bigger dogs just incase.
It's nice that Ellie got lots of attention, like you say it wil perfect her socialisation skills. 
I absolutely love the photo of the chi in the pink convertible absolutely adorable!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Wow it looks like you guys had so much fun!! Love the pictures!





Jenna&JoJo said:


> OH my Lord that little pink Mini Cooper is ADORABLE!!!


we really did have so much fun. the dogs were exhausted when they got home . hehe. i know, isn't that little pink mini cooper so cute !!! i kinda want one but its not practical like a stroller. just cute


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Loving the photos I was looking forward to seeing them. Your stroller is great, I'm going to get one for when we go to shows as it's nice to know they are safe from bigger dogs just incase.
> It's nice that Ellie got lots of attention, like you say it wil perfect her socialisation skills.
> I absolutely love the photo of the chi in the pink convertible absolutely adorable!


I've had this stroller for about 6 years now ( i got it when Minnie and Toots were about 1 year old ) . I've got a lot of use out of it. they do love to walk on the leash mostly, but sometimes they want to rest too. 

lol. i love that pink converable too and the tutu looks so cute on the chi


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the photos I was looking forward to seeing them. Your stroller is great, I'm going to get one for when we go to shows as it's nice to know they are safe from bigger dogs just incase.
> ...


After seeing that I would like to get my millie a tutu I think she would rock a baby pink tutu with a cute top  everytime I see the name tootsie I'm like aw how cute I love it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love these pics Elaina! This is the perfect example of when a stroller should be used. Looks like you didn't need much with all the attention the girls got. Love the pics of people holding Ellie. Ava would never! I wish! 
Love Ellie in her LD bunny hoodie? What happened to the thermal dress? Thanks for sharing pics, it's good to see your crew out and about and having a good time.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> After seeing that I would like to get my millie a tutu I think she would rock a baby pink tutu with a cute top  everytime I see the name tootsie I'm like aw how cute I love it.


oh, I cant wait to see how cute Millie is going to look in a tutu . Peter picked out the name Tootsie. her full name is Tootsie Roll after that candy cause she's chocolate colored. but I just prefer Tootsie. 
its funny cause my mother really loved that name too and my parents had got a puppy shortly after I got Minnie and Tootsie and she couldn't think of a name she liked and so she picked Tootsie also , so we each have a Tootsie


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love these pics Elaina! This is the perfect example of when a stroller should be used. Looks like you didn't need much with all the attention the girls got. Love the pics of people holding Ellie. Ava would never! I wish!
> Love Ellie in her LD bunny hoodie? What happened to the thermal dress? Thanks for sharing pics, it's good to see your crew out and about and having a good time.


thanks Meoshia ! yes, the stroller really did come in handy, especially for Ellie Mae cause she wouldn't of been good with walking a lot at the festival. 

before we left for the festival, I got nervous that Ellie would be too chilly in just the thermal dress , so I figured the LD smile bunny hoodie would be warmer for her . it was def. more cool than what she was used to so I made a good decision to dress her warmer. there was a very fine misty rain too. I wish it would of been more sunny but there was no sun at all. 

they have this festival once a year. I wish they had these more than once a year. its just so fun. maybe I can take them to a fall festival. we do have a lot of those . but this one was extra fun cause there were so many people there with dogs and all the dogs seemed pretty well behaved


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing that I would like to get my millie a tutu I think she would rock a baby pink tutu with a cute top
> ...


Aww it is a really nice choice!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! yes, the stroller really did come in handy, especially for Ellie Mae cause she wouldn't of been good with walking a lot at the festival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a smart move. When I saw the hoodie on Ellie, it reminded me that I have that one lol. I've forgotten some of the things I have here. I was going through some things last week and was like "oh yeah I remember this" and "geez I forgot about this?" Also Braxton has the least clothes. She's gotten a little better about being dressed so one of these times I'm gonna put in a big order just for her. I'm thinking a big one coming soon. And then a big one for her birthday next March. Have you gotten anymore ruff ruff thermals for sale?

I should really do a sale on here soon now that we have newer members that may be interested in something's. I just hate selling lol. But I need to part with some things that we no longer use.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't wait to get the organic frill top, riviera tee, and terry dress. Also in the same order I have the 3 things I love tee by Wooflink


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> That was a smart move. When I saw the hoodie on Ellie, it reminded me that I have that one lol. I've forgotten some of the things I have here. I was going through some things last week and was like "oh yeah I remember this" and "geez I forgot about this?" Also Braxton has the least clothes. She's gotten a little better about being dressed so one of these times I'm gonna put in a big order just for her. I'm thinking a big one coming soon. And then a big one for her birthday next March. Have you gotten anymore ruff ruff thermals for sale?
> 
> I should really do a sale on here soon now that we have newer members that may be interested in something's. I just hate selling lol. But I need to part with some things that we no longer use.


ya, I went into my pile of doggie things and searched for something warm for Ellie. Last year, I had bought these cute hoodies for Minnie and Tootsie from LD with the pom pom hoods and I wished I had that one for Ellie. I love them cause they are sleeveless and if you want you can put a thermal on underneath. I like that option. so, if you think it gets too warm, just take off the hoodie and you still have the thermal. its called the MY Beffie hoodie. do you have that one ? 

I may still have some thermals for sale but i'm not sure... I haven't been into selling things lately. its kind of a pain. I do enjoy it sometimes though... I have to look in my stored away things and that means pulling everything apart. I should start selling some things too though. no point keeping what my girls are not wearing and I still have a lot that was for sale ...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't wait to get the organic frill top, riviera tee, and terry dress. Also in the same order I have the 3 things I love tee by Wooflink


I didn't order any of those but I love them all. I cant wait to see Ava in them. maybe i'll order them after I see how cute she looks in them . I think i'm waiting for a really really good sale though. one that is 40% off. I know she doesn't have those very often, but I think i'm going to try to wait and then put in a big order


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a blast!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Looks like y'all had a blast!


we all did !!! I just wish there was something like this more than once a year. i'm ready to go again , it was so fun


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww it looks like they all had a lot of fun! And I'm not surprised everyone wanted to pick up Ellie Mae, she's just too cute!! The pictures of chis in little cars are so cute too. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww it looks like they all had a lot of fun! And I'm not surprised everyone wanted to pick up Ellie Mae, she's just too cute!! The pictures of chis in little cars are so cute too. lol


I think they all enjoyed the festival . lol, and those are only some of the people that held Ellie. there were a lot of others I let hold her too. she doesn't seem to mind at all . hehe. ya, those little cars are so cute. I kiinda was thinking I wanted one but then I thought about it and it would be too silly I think... The stroller is very practical


----------

